# Discounted lift tickets - Whistler



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all:

I'm already dropping a ton of cash on flight/lodging for a trip next week to Whistler and am hoping to save some money on lift tickets if possible. 

In Tahoe, we can oftentimes pick up discounted tickets/coupons or vouchers at local ski/board shops or even grocery stores. Is there anything like that in Whistler?

A quick Google search yielded crappy results. Thanks in advance for any help or advice provided.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

last year I thing you could get discount cards at Costco for some of the resorts in BC , I'm not sure if whistler was one of them though


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Someone had mentioned a while back that you could pick up discounted tickets in Squamish on the way to Whistler, at the 7-11 or something. Might've been grafta, but can't swear to it.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been to Whistler twice but the most recent trip was about 7 years ago so it may not be the same now, but we were able to pick
up half price tickets at the 7-11 or similar type convenience store in Squamish as mentioned. Worth a shot....


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Look at Whis website and get an edge card for however many days you need. It goes 1day, 3day, 5day. More days = cheaper per day.

Alternately get discounted tickets at 7-11 vancouver or squamish

Do not buy tickets on the hill.

I'm fairly sure the edge card is cheapest way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

dukeno1 said:


> I have been to Whistler twice but the most recent trip was about 7 years ago so it may not be the same now, but we were able to pick
> up half price tickets at the 7-11 or similar type convenience store in Squamish as mentioned. Worth a shot....


Oh no, definitely NOT 1/2 price :laugh:


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Grafta: Thanks for your help. It looks like Edge tix are only available for CA or Washington state residents; however, I called the ticketing folks who confirmed that discounted lift tickets can be purchased at the 7-11's. Thanks again.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh snap! Yeah sorry forgot bout that. 7-11 it is :thumbsup:

Hey my other thought is try to get an accommodation/ticket deal package if you haven't already booked.

Have fun on the hill!


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Accommodations are all set. I'm really excited about this weekend. A buddy and I are splurging and doing a heli day through Powder Mtn on Friday. I've never done that before and am freaking out with excitement.


----------

